# Xaviere LP Refinishing ideas?



## chweezzy (Jun 10, 2015)

Just looking for ideas for refinishing this guy, It has two chips i have glued back in which is the main reason i want to refinish it, as well as a few minor dings. Was even thinking about redoing the sunburst. ideas and opinions please! Even if you know anything about the guitar, i dont know much pther than it is a Xaviere and before 2007


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are wanting to have a totally refinished guitar, you will need to strip the paint that is there. If you want to just make it look better you may be able to buff some of the scratches to where they are not so noticeable. 

Do you have any experience in refinishing? If you don't, you may want to do some practicing on some other pieces of wood first or do all the stripping and sanding yourself and have someone else do the actual painting.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm on the fence about refinishing one of mine. I'm going the goldtop route, if I do.


----------



## chweezzy (Jun 10, 2015)

@ steadfastly I was leaning more towards refinishing it. i don't have refinishing experience but i do have wood working experience so i definitely know what it would take. As well i have a cheap bass i was going to practice on. 

@adcandour goldtop would be sweet. i was thinking maybe black with all gold hardware on mine.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

chweezzy said:


> @adcandour goldtop would be sweet. i was thinking maybe black with all gold hardware on mine.



That sounds cool - I've always liked gold hardware. However, I do know that black is one of the hardest colours to work with, since the imperfections pop out. the luthier working on my guitar at the moment mentioned that he hoped I wouldn't choose black, and he's a veteran.

Keep us posted on the progress - and welcome to the forum, btw.


----------



## chweezzy (Jun 10, 2015)

Good to know, i suppose this thread has paid off already. learn something new everyday. 

wont be a while before i do anything seeing as ideas are up in the air. Thanks for the friendly welcome. will defiantly post the progress once i start.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

chweezzy said:


> @ steadfastly I was leaning more towards refinishing it. i don't have refinishing experience but i do have wood working experience so i definitely know what it would take. As well i have a cheap bass i was going to practice on.
> 
> @adcandour goldtop would be sweet. i was thinking maybe black with all gold hardware on mine.


It sounds like you have a good plan. I will look forward to seeing the end results. I like gold hardware on the right colour of guitar. To me it looks best on red and black bodies but it can look good on any of the darker colours.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what's the cost of the guitar? IMO refinishing would make sense if it has high personal value, ore gives it more value on the used market.

If it's nothing particular, honestly I'd just leave it. If you want to get into refins then yeah, learn on that bass you have, but in the case of "this has dings", guitars get dinged. It shows they've been used and not left in their case.

That's me though, and I know that refin jobs from the pros arent cheap (ie, wouldnt do it to any guitar under $2K in value because it's a $300+ job to get done right).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

From the looks of the pics and the repairs you've made I'd say a solid color might be the way to go. There's a good possibility the chips you glued back in will show thru a transparent finish. To me the cost of the guitar doesn't matter, neither does the resale value. If you want to refinish it, go for it. You'll have to re-glue the chips.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2015)

With the 'chips' glued back in, I'd say leave it alone.
Looks fine. Every guitar needs it's 'war wounds'.


----------



## chweezzy (Jun 10, 2015)

Probably going to leave it alone for a while... still undecided. Thanks for all the input. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Rabbit (Dec 28, 2012)

I've always liked the look of gold parts on a pure white guitar - classy!

good luck!


----------

